# [SOLVED] Upgrading kernel from 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 to 3.5.7

## CurtE

Is there any "gotchas" I need to worry about in updating the kernel from 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 to 3.5.7?

I didn't realize that I was so far back until I tried to update the system.

The server is simple, no RAID or anything special.Last edited by CurtE on Fri Feb 01, 2013 7:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

you might as well pull 3.7.5 from kernel.org and manually configure it....  keep your old kernel entries for booting if ur kernel fails

----------

## The Doctor

You need devtmpfs=y now. Other than that, nothing jumps to mind

----------

## BillWho

and CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

----------

## CurtE

Kernel updated okay with a few errors.

MySQL will not start, I'll deal with that later.

Eth1 will not start either and the biggest problem at the moment.

----------

## Jaglover

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> and CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

 

Why I need that? None of my boxes has this enabled and they work.

----------

## The Doctor

 *CurtE wrote:*   

> Kernel updated okay with a few errors.
> 
> MySQL will not start, I'll deal with that later.
> 
> Eth1 will not start either and the biggest problem at the moment.

 

Check to make sure the name did not change. Udev has been doing some of that lately.

----------

## CurtE

What name are you referring to?

----------

## The Doctor

eth0, wlan0, etc. The newest udev changes them to things like wlp3s0 and enp2s0 unless a switch is set which tells it not to. I believe it is set automatically on an upgrade to preserve the old scheme. However, if you can't start your eth1 then may be worth using ifconfig to see if eth1 still exists or of its name changed.

----------

## BillWho

CurtE,

Did you remove or rename /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules   :Question: 

# This file is here to prevent your interfaces from being renamed automatically,

# because the new names will be drastically different from the eth*, wlan*, etc

# names you are used to working with.

#

# To activate this function, move this file to a name that doesn't end in.rules,

# or remove it then reboot your system.

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BillWho wrote:	
> 
> and CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y	
> ...

 

I might have misinterpreted  an ebuild message or a portage news because I can't seem to find a reference to it now   :Embarassed: 

----------

## CurtE

The rule is there but it is nothing but comments.  Not sure why it is there.

----------

## BillWho

CurtE,

I'm assuming from the contents is that if you leave the file alone conventional naming will be maintained.

# This functionality has not been tested with gentoo. In fact, we are aware that

# things will break if you activate it.

# If you are not comfortable testing this, leave this file as is. We will

# publish a news item when you can migrate.

Also the line udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/ifname returns this for eth0 and wlan0:

```
laptop rules.d # udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/wlan0

calling: test-builtin

=== trie on-disk ===

tool version:          197

file size:         5481459 bytes

header size             80 bytes

strings            1230475 bytes

nodes              4250904 bytes

load module index

ID_NET_NAME_MAC=wlxe006e6978fb5

ID_OUI_FROM_DATABASE=Hon Hai Precision Ind. Co.,Ltd.

ID_NET_NAME_PATH=wlp9s0

unload module index

laptop rules.d # udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/eth0

calling: test-builtin

=== trie on-disk ===

tool version:          197

file size:         5481459 bytes

header size             80 bytes

strings            1230475 bytes

nodes              4250904 bytes

load module index

ID_NET_NAME_MAC=enx24b6fd545db1

ID_OUI_FROM_DATABASE=Dell Inc

ID_NET_NAME_PATH=enp5s0

unload module index

```

but my interfaces have remained at eth0 and wlan0

Are you getting a different interface assignment when you reboot or is the same name assigned as the last time   :Question: 

----------

## CurtE

I get:

udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/eth0

calling: test-builtin 

error reading /etc/udev/hwdb.bin No such file or directory

load module index

ID_NET_NAME_MAC=enx0013723033bd

ID_NET_NAME_PATH=enp4s0

unload module index

----------

## CurtE

I re-updated my server and found that some parts had not finished or not been done.

Now I get:

```
udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/eth0

calling: test-builtin

===== trie on-disk =====

tool version:              197

file size:             5481459 bytes

header size:                80 bytes

strings                1230475 bytes

nodes                  4250904 bytes

load module index

ID_NET_NAME_MAC=enx0013723033bd

ID_OUI_FROM_DATABSE=Dell, Inc

ID_NET_NAME_PATH=enp4s0

unload module index
```

However, eth1 will still not start.

----------

## CurtE

I'm going to end this thread and start a new one to fix the issues.  Thanks for the help.

----------

